# Gas Mileage



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

Alright, gas is getting close to 1.00$ a litre here and I need to get as much out of hte E16 on my B12 as I can. I'm probably going to get my O2 sensor changed soon but any other tips as to what can be cleaned or changed?


Last gas mileages on my car have been:
27.3
31.7
28.3


I think itm ight be the kind of gas too because the lower ones are from one station and the 31 is from another ( ive noticed higher frmo that one all the time.. think i might try ethanol gas to see ).


I've got an old E16i airbox sitting around that i'm going to open up to get more airflow to see if it makes a difference. Any other input?


Marc


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

a general tune-up should help you a little, wires, plugs, rotor, cap, air filter, fuel filter, oil change, timing check, maybe a couple other things. The air box mod should help provided you don't get on the gas alot like I do. That mileage looks ok but it could be better, that is MPG not Km/l right?


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

plugs look newer-ish. I still have yet to pull a spark plug off my car since i got it. cap and rotor i'll do once school is done ( or on the weekend ). Fuel filter looks new, air filter has about 5000 km on it. Timing i've got no idea how to do or how to change it.... im really hoping the airbox mod works.. its off an E16i pulsar, so there's a few extra things on it i'll haev to get rid of or plug. The AIV I'll just leave on, im basically just going to cut off the sides of it to let more air in. and yes I do drive the car lightly.. im a student and i have to pay for university next year.. and i might ahve to drive an hour to work every friday and saturday on the highway so i hope to get a bit more out of it. also another thing i need to change is my damn thermostat since my car took so damn long to warm up during winter!!! eh well.. looks like a tune-up is on the way.. and yes that's in MPG not KM/L... i found the type of gas i use makes a difference though... what kind of mpg have you americans been getting?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I'm getting an average of about 23, yeah, it sucks, running 87 octane, I need to do a tune-up again, and I don't do a whole lot of highway driving and I never take it easy, but I've heard of people getting around 40 mpg outa their sentras somehow in stock form.


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

minute rice sentra said:


> I'm getting an average of about 23, yeah, it sucks, running 87 octane, I need to do a tune-up again, and I don't do a whole lot of highway driving and I never take it easy, but I've heard of people getting around 40 mpg outa their sentras somehow in stock form.


Wow and I was worried when I was only getting 26-28  

Then I cut off my converter and the last two tanks have been 33 and 33.5 

But, mines a GA16i, though. I would still think the E-motor is capable of consistent 30-33mpg.


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

Funny you should say that, Nick.
I used to get 36 mpg solidly on my E16i.
Over time it got steadily worse.. maybe the cat's to blame?
Those numbers seem very close to mine.


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

WhiteFox said:


> Funny you should say that, Nick.
> I used to get 36 mpg solidly on my E16i.
> Over time it got steadily worse.. maybe the cat's to blame?
> Those numbers seem very close to mine.


Could be. Mine always got 30-33, then I started getting 26-28mpg. I cut the cat and immediately got my mileage back. I've got a new converter, but I'm waiting for money to get my whole exhaust system completely done so I'm running a piece of straight pipe in there temporarily.


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

well, changed the spark plugs today and cleaned out the cap and rotor... runs noticeably better.... but we'll see come the next couple of weeks


----------



## michaelc80 (Apr 30, 2004)

I have an 87 Sentra with 95K on it (bone stock) that consistantly gets 36-39 MPG. I have noticed that when I run premium (90+ octane) the fuel mileage is around the 39 MPG range, when I run regular unleaded (87 octane) the fuel mileage is in the 35-36 MPG range. I do an 80 mile round trip daily that all highway.


----------



## Bugalou (Mar 31, 2004)

I just got from a trip to NYC (700 miles round trip) and got exactly 30mph in my 88 Pulsar(ca18de) with the AC on high all the time..I have new plugs,injectors,gas and air filter,PCV valve..My 87 Pulsar(E16i) which had no AC got 33 mph 

Bug


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

I get like 29-32 with my GA16DE..it's a autotragic tho;/


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

my E16i pulsar gets 30 city/34.5 highway/33 freeway. seems that 70mph is just faster enough to lose my gas economy over 60mph..so i try to take highways instead of freeways. that extra mpg adds up after awhile. At least this isn't as bad as my fiances Geo, she gets like 24 sometimes, other times 38. I drive it i get consistent36mpg. maybe its the way she drives.........and does cutting the cat out really help? i'm going to do that hopefully next week or so.


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

Gsolo said:


> my E16i pulsar gets 30 city/34.5 highway/33 freeway. seems that 70mph is just faster enough to lose my gas economy over 60mph..so i try to take highways instead of freeways. that extra mpg adds up after awhile. At least this isn't as bad as my fiances Geo, she gets like 24 sometimes, other times 38. I drive it i get consistent36mpg. maybe its the way she drives.........and does cutting the cat out really help? i'm going to do that hopefully next week or so.


Cutting the cat will normally only help if it is plugged up. Evidently, mine was since my milage kept dropping off and the car revved slower. I cut it off and both problems went away instantly.


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

Damn guys. I get 26mpg from the CA18DE in mixed heavy-footed driving, and it runs very rich. I would have thought all of you got upper 30's. I am filling up tomorrow probably, I'll post again. 

My SE-R did 28/32 sometimes 34 if I can keep it around 60-65. Usually I can't.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Being on the highway doesn't really help me be I cruise at around 75-80 most of the time probably getting terrible wind resistance from the half way taken apart front-end, but I just can't seem to keep my foot off the gas.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> At least this isn't as bad as my fiances Geo, she gets like 24 sometimes, other times 38. I drive it i get consistent36mpg. maybe its the way she drives.........and does cutting the cat out really help? i'm going to do that hopefully next week or so.


THat's funny. In the D, wife gets 12mpg and I can usually get 16. That's the same girl that wants me to put a turbo in the coup :thumbup: (not till we drive the 16i into the ground) Living proof that not all marriages suck.


----------

